# How does golf help your life?



## DanGlen (Nov 10, 2010)

Golf is a sport I'm so thankful I was taught back in the mid 70's. It's been with me all these years, and it never fails to beckon me back for more.

Here are some ways it helps my life:


It's always a challenge, no matter how good or bad I play.
It gives me beauty - I love any golf course I'm standing on
It sharpens my mind and my senses
It teaches me patience (oh how I need it)
It shows me how to respond to troubles and setbacks
It tempts my anger, and teaches me self-control
It thrills my emotions after good shots
It puts a smile on my face just driving onto a golf course
It's sweet medicine during hard times
and finally - it's a sanctuary for healing during the ups and downs of life.
I really love this game...
/Dan


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

Wow! 

A bit deep and meaningful for something that's just a bit of fun. I guess its given me different things at different times of my life as well as the things that transcend all those times. I first swung a club at the age of 9 in 1967. In the early days the challenge was to make a par, and to get off the course without some old Colonel Blimp shouting at me for some perceived transgression. And I remember having to change my shoes in the green sheds coz kids weren't allowed in the clubhouse - that gave the drive to make sure that when I grew up juniors at the club were treated fairly, and with respect. In my late teens & early 20's it was all about competition and breaking par.

My late 30's and well into my 40's it was about fun golf with the guys, and the drive was seeing how long I could stay a cat 1 golfer. And those years also saw me running the junior section. During that time the juniors went on to win the local club team knockout twice. Many of them went on to become pro's, including my own son, or cat 1 amateurs. When I visit back over there many of my good friends are those guys, and many of them would walk on broken glass for me, and in truth I for them.

Following a serious traffic accident 5 years ago the challenge has been a constant battle to first of be able to play(walk), and secondly to become competitive again. It is extremely painful to walk a round of golf, which I do once a week, and then play the following day but sadly using a golf cart. I'm shooting somewhere between 0 to 6 over par, which I'm immensely proud of, and managing to retain my cat 1 status - not bad for an old fat cripple. And I'm back putting something into the management at the club.

The 2 best things I've got from golf is friends and memories.


----------



## DanGlen (Nov 10, 2010)

Wow Big Hobbit, those are two of the most important things I suppose - friends and memories. I have a few of those myself from golf. Sorry about the car accident, but I'm happy you're still in the game. Life is all about overcoming and trusting. And you are an overcomer. Thanks so much for sharing your post. /Dan


----------



## KrudlerAce (Jul 3, 2010)

*Thinking Time*

I find golf a welcome distraction from the day to day busy lifestyle that most of us live. You become so mentally 'in' the game that you forget about all the other things that are happening in your life whether they be good or bad.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

There is a mental addiction to this game and after a round good or bad I feel a rejuvination, The fun I had playing with my parents before aliments took their toll. they are now just watching golf. but on the fip side my grand children like the game so we go play. Still trying to get the boss to take up the game.


----------



## Stuart StAndrew (Sep 9, 2010)

For me its a great 'outlet' after a busy day at work and it also gives me something to focus my energy on and something that I can see progression and improvement in and most of all its fun (even on the days when it all goes wrong, once I sit down with a beer I just want to get back out there again!)


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Well since drug, and alcohol addiction are not a healthy life style, I chose golf for my addiction. Before golf it was tournament bass fishing. My bass boat has been in my garage, unused (by me) for the past 8-10 years. Yeah, my golf addiction is pretty much terminal. While golfing I have made some business decisions, (good & bad) made new friends, and made stronger friendships out the ones I already have. The more precious is the time spent with my family on the golf course. Want to know how your child or grand child might handle life's rough instances? Watch them on the golf course after a few bad shots. Anyone for that matter after a poor shot. Another good thing golf does for me is it gives me that needed exercise that folks my age so desperately need. I have a 4 year old grand daughter I need to go dancing with when she's old enough. :thumbsup:


----------

